# BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Hi guys, I need some (simple) help from BlueFlame 225 cat-back owners. It's become very clear that coupling our 225 3" downpipe to BlueFlame's 225 2.75" cat-back is a popular modification. I get alot of requests for a bolt-on adaptor to connect our downpipe to BlueFlame's 2.75" system. I have equipment coming next week which will allow me to make adaptors in house, however I need to know exactly what to do. 
I need to see some pictures of the start of BlueFlame's system. Maybe even some measurements. Does it start with a slip-on reducer? Is it swaged? Does it start at the center of the stock sleeve clamp? 
Most importantly, have there been any changes in the systems over the years? 
If they are not all identical I can't make an adaptor which will fit every BlueFlame system. If that's the case I will make a longer adaptor which may require welding. Either way, I need to see some pics! This isn't a money-making venture, just a convience item for future and current downpipe owners.
Thanks for your help everyone, 
Evan


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (2kjettaguy)*

Wish I had some good pics for you, there are some on my Fotki site:
http://public.fotki.com/blackfnTTruck/ 
Look in the CatBack album, my install doesn't show too much. It does fit into the existing collar. The original exhausts were Forge and they were slightly different, but they are long gone, I think the connection points were the same, just the tips were different.


----------



## pokeytt (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (2kjettaguy)*

How about a turboback system for the 225?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (pokeytt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pokeytt* »_How about a turboback system for the 225?










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (Blue20thAE)*

Already designed and running on my TT








Once I get a broken Corrado off my lift the cat-back portion of the system will be tooled up for production.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Already designed and running on my TT








Once I get a broken Corrado off my lift the cat-back portion of the system will be tooled up for production. 

haha when are Corrado's not broken?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (cdougyfresh)*

Evan - the Blueflame is swagged to mate with the stock clamp. It fits in about halfway. Although mine is a "Forge" it is identical to the Blueflame - as they were the ones that made it for Forge - only difference is the rear tips.
Here's a pic of the exhaust itself.








Here's one mated to the stock downpipe:








and the coupling mated to your Downpipe.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed ([email protected])*

I definitely would be interested in a Blueflame adapter. The BF works great with the 42DD DP. The car runs great and never stronger. 
If I can get another pony from an adapter I would be all over it.


----------



## meds (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an MTM 2.75" exhaust, and am definitely interested. 
I believe its a 2.75" pipe, with a sleeve that adapts to the stock DP. I'll get some picks up for you. Could be a very similiar set up to the blueflame.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (meds)*

I thought the 42DD came with a reducer? Mine has one...


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Already designed and running on my TT








Once I get a broken Corrado off my lift the cat-back portion of the system will be tooled up for production. 


pics? info? please?


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (2kjettaguy)*

producing a turbo back for the 225? how about us fwd's???


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I thought the 42DD came with a reducer? Mine has one...

I hope you didn't use it. That is only for the TT 180 models.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
I hope you didn't use it. That is only for the TT 180 models.










Actually it's not. It's to mate to the stock 225 system coupler which most aftermarket systems are designed to use - including the Blueflame/Forge. Look at my pic above, clearly shows the "reducer" connected to the end of the 42DD downpipe and then connected to the stock coupler sleeve. This results in the diameter going from 3" to 2.5" then back to 2.75". A direct connection would allow for a 3" to 2.75" connection - eliminating the need to use the stock coupler.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gotcha - my collection of useless car parts is growing


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Gotcha - my collection of useless car parts is growing









Mine will be shortly!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually it's not. It's to mate to the stock 225 system coupler which most aftermarket systems are designed to use - including the Blueflame/Forge. Look at my pic above, clearly shows the "reducer" connected to the end of the 42DD downpipe and then connected to the stock coupler sleeve. This results in the diameter going from 3" to 2.5" then back to 2.75". A direct connection would allow for a 3" to 2.75" connection - eliminating the need to use the stock coupler. 


You mean the piece that connects to the factory Cat. There is an additional Pipe reducer that Blue Flame ships with their exhaust that is meant to be used with the smaller TT180 pipes. 



_Modified by IndyTTom at 5:37 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
You mean the piece that connects to the factory Cat. There is an additional Pipe reducer that Blue Flame ships with their exhaust that is meant to be used with the smaller TT180 pipes. 


But the OP mentioned the 42DD reducer.......


----------



## decodeTT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (2kjettaguy)*

Cool! I just asked you guys this adapter question just last Thursday. As you can see in Joe's picks, the business end is tapered to slip into the OEM system (I think anyway, I just received my BF exhaust today, so I'm not positive). I don't know what swaged means, and I'm not exactly sure yet as to how much of the existing system is to remain.
The tapered section at the end is 3" long and only 2.5" OD (That's with a tape measure, I don't have calipers) . Would your adapter actually work in the other direction, requiring the 3" section to be cut?
I have the exhaust hanging in my garage if you need more measurements.
-Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Naked-Joof (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: BlueFlame Exhaust Pictures And Info Needed (decodeTT)*

I have the blueflame exhaust, and am currently looking at the 3" downpipe & cat from 42DD
..just thought i'd add that in.....group buy??


----------

